

Ask HN: Crowdsourcing your health - drewbuschhorn

In BusinessWeek, they mentioned a company called ExpertConsensus which for a $20k+ fee collects your medical data, organizes a panel of experts, and advises your primary physician on alternative (I guess better?) treatments.<p>As tech savy people, would you be comfortable (in the distant future) using a cut-rate start-up version of such a service?<p>I'm thinking that as the price of medical tests drop (23andMe, etc.), the potential for a service to create a cheap network of retired/low-wage/part-time doctors would increase.  Ultimately though is this an instance where people have a very firm image of price ( as mentioned in <i>Don't Roll the Dice</i> ) and if you price too low, you'll lose consumer confidence?
======
drewbuschhorn
clickable (not paywalled):
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_38/b41950224...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_38/b4195022450592.htm)

